# ice fishing (12-8-05)



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i found about 3 to 3.5" of ice at a local pond this afternoon and got my season underway....it was so great to be out, words cant describe it. i snapped a few pics of some fish i caught...i had to take a pic before i dropped my lines in to capture the moment forever.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

my first fish of the 05-06 season.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

a scrappy little lm.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

a nice perch....


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

most everything i caught was on brightly colored horizontal style jigs fished aggressively and tipped with one acorn grub.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Man your killing me! That looks so cool. Hey, nice fish too. Snowing to beat hell here now, plus its 28 degrees  won't be long now! If the ink smears it's from tears.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice lookin fish. did you think the acorn grubs made a difference? did you try any waxies or goldenrod grubs to compare?


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I hope to hit a local pond for some hard fishin! I hate to say it but do you think the snow on Portage Lakes including Skeeter will slow thick ice? I want to hit the hardwater as bad as the next guy but I was hopin the expert could help me. Looks like Berlin,WB and Milton are a LONG way off! Does this leave Skeeter and Mog.?  Thanks!


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

You are making my mouth water. It must have felt great. Nice catch.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

it sure was fun guys....like i said words cant describe the experience.... i almost couldnt beleive it myself.

johnboy i didnt have any bait other than goldenrod grubs and acorn grubs, so i couldnt compare...the goldenrod grubs are SO tiny.... the acorn grubs are about the size of fat maggots, and i put one on a hook and let it flail around as i jigged near the bottom.

soon ill be able to make a direct comparison. but i have to say i did like the acorn grubs very much. they have a tough skin and they stay lively.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

how many do you have? maybe I could buy some?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice fish man! Glad you got out... Gives me something to look forward to next week...

BTW, we'll get some snow, but not as much as the panic mongering weather folks have said... Plus, with the winds the next couple days, it'll blow away anyway....

Snow or not, please be careful.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks BD....i was hoping everyone would get a kick out of those ice pics. 

JIG im no expert but theres so many variables involved its impossible to say when the big lakes will be safe. id just stick to ponds (and shallow bays...eventually) for now to get your "fix"! 

johnboy i only have several dozen from what i can see. i collected the acorns too late, but i still did get "some". its something i will do every year i think! if you want to try a couple PM me your adress and Ill mail you some. (free)


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i am curious how you collected them... you save em buddy, it's gonna be a long winter!


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Great first outing! Thanks for the pics. That last one of the "bull" gill looks like a dandy! All from a farm pond, huh? Nice variety. Congrats!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

3 to 3 1/2"!! I'm a bit curious about this pond. Is it pretty much very shallow? Give me some hints here. I'm trying to figure out about when I'm going to enjoy the same excitement as you. I knew there was a little ice, here and there.........but 3+ inches blows my mind....it's still the first week of December. I know, you're all aware of that. Cool!!! By the way, enjoyed the pics!


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Great Job hardwater enjoyed the pics
I know you just fired me up another notch
geowol


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

A funny thing happened at work this week...

On two consecutive days, I videotaped two stories, but with the EXACT same scenarios..

TUESDAY: Driver heading N on I-77, between Copley Rd. and White Pond, leaves the x-way, down an embankment, goes airborn, flips, lands in creek at Good Park golf course. Drive rescued by fast thinking passers by, is OK...

WEDNESDAY: Driver heading W on I-80(turnpike) between exit 13 and 12, leaves the x-way, down an embankment, goes airborn, flips, lands in pond at Boulder Creek Country Club in Streetsboro. Driver gets out on his own and makes it to safety...

Just bizarre coincidence...BUT-

While at Boulder Creek, the pond the guy's car went into had a good 3 inches of ice on it. The car went through, but the rescuers stayed on top....

So, there is SOME ice out there, just be careful on it...


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

geeee must be nice to live north!!! im mad


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice pics. You say that ice was 3 1/2" ? That's an awfully tall waxworm cup  . Anybody else look in that hole?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

hmmmm, good call on the thin ice, that makes me pucker just lookin at it...


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I am jealous!!!! I was hopping to post the 1st report. LOL I decided to bowhunt yesderday evening, only saw one doe that did not present a shot. I checked the pond last night when I got home and I've got a good 4" of ice. Gotta take the wife out tonight but I'll be fishing Saturday. I'll let you guys know how I do.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Great pics man! You win, 1st one out. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

just to let you guys know my dad came into town and said when he crossed over the sandusky bay bridge he saw a guy out on the bay about 1/2 mile from shore he said it has been real cold in portclinton dont know how thick the ice is????


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

I checked the Sandusky area from Bay Bridge to Cedar point yesterday. It was amazing that in one 24 hour period the lakeshore went from open water to 2" of ice formed. The marinas had maybe an inch more.That guy has nards of steel if he went out a 1/2 mile when just the day before that was open water ! I am going to hold off until next weekend, then i will hit a few marinas. Be careful out there....

Krustydawg


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

ok fellers..... im glad you enjoyed the pics. did i say 3 to 3.5"?? i meant 1 to 1.5"! (JUST KIDDING!) remember, only you can (and should) decide what is safe for you. no one should ever let anyone else tell them the ice is "safe". ive noticed in pics of ice fishing that the refraction of the water can distort the apparent thickness of the ice. trust me. 

the water where i was fishing was very shallow (4-5') as you can tell from the vex. i stayed on the shallow end of this lake and didnt bother trying the deeper end. 

be careful out there, drill drill drill and check check check your way out to get a good feel for overall ice conditions in the area you plan to walk on and fish on.

i dont mean to preach. 

johnboy, i posted a thread here entitled "acorn grubs". it might be a few pages back by now. its real easy to do. basically all you have to do is fill up a bucket or two of acorns. the grubs are inside a lot of the acorns and then they chew their way out. they fall to the bottom of the bucket, looking for dirt to hibernate in. in one bucket i put a layer of dirt in, and then acorns on top. then after a few weeks dig through the dirt and pick them out. or you can just put all acorns in a bucket. then empty the bucket every week or so and try not to let the grubs slide out. then pick them out of there and put them in some dirt. i use very good garden soil, or you could buy some topsoil from the store. you need good loose dirt, the make a little chamber to live in. so you need to be able to break the soil up very fine to find them.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I am all ready I soon as I get up there i will be fishing. I leave to night. I hate livin down here in southeast ohio. I still have open lakes around here. Oh well looks like I will get to finally ice fish this weekend. Nice fish it must have felt great when that first one took the bait.


----------

